# Cupholder (simple, inexpensive, and removable)



## Edtyrol (Dec 21, 2021)

Though I don’t really need a ‘drink’ holder while driving my ‘67, I did find a very simple solution to this issue. Attached you will see two photos of a ‘sofa’ cupholder for use in your family room. It has heavy rubber arms that can drape over your console. Besides a place to put a bottle of water or can of soda, it’s handy for change, sunglasses, etc. without needed to open your console. AND no permanent installation!. 








Amazon.com | CouchCoaster - The Ultimate Drink Holder for Your Sofa, Jet Black: Coasters


Shop HIT PRODUCTS at the Amazon Dining & Entertaining store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

i used a cup holder from a poker table, then put stick on velcro on console and holder, works pretty good and is removable too


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Edtyrol said:


> Though I don’t really need a ‘drink’ holder while driving my ‘67, I did find a very simple solution to this issue. Attached you will see two photos of a ‘sofa’ cupholder for use in your family room. It has heavy rubber arms that can drape over your console. Besides a place to put a bottle of water or can of soda, it’s handy for change, sunglasses, etc. without needed to open your console. AND no permanent installation!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a repop console lid and drill a few nicely spaced holes with a 4" hole saw. Trim the holes with some 1/4" chrome molding tape. Then drop the cup through the hole and the hole will secure the cup when you mash the gas.


----------



## musclecar65 (Mar 17, 2017)

For those of you with a 1964 - 1967 console, this one's for you! I was looking for one for my '68 and ran across this:








This Pontiac Saddle Console is designed to fit directly over the factory center console. Installation is easy, no modifications required, simply place this console on top of the original console and slide it forward. Fits Pontiac GTO. Available in over 30 colors. Not cheap, $269.97.








1964-1967 Pontiac Saddle Console


Check out the deal on 1964-1967 Pontiac Saddle Console at CupHoldersPlus.com




www.cupholdersplus.com




*Features:*

2 Standard size cup holders
Felt-lined Storage compartment with flip lid
Contoured bottom to fit securely on transmission hump
Rests between the two bucket seats
Vinyl map/registration holder under padded top
Variety of colors to choose from
Proudly made in the U.S.A.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

musclecar65 said:


> For those of you with a 1964 - 1967 console, this one's for you! I was looking for one for my '68 and ran across this:
> View attachment 159464
> 
> This Pontiac Saddle Console is designed to fit directly over the factory center console. Installation is easy, no modifications required, simply place this console on top of the original console and slide it forward. Fits Pontiac GTO. Available in over 30 colors. Not cheap, $269.97.
> ...


 looks really nice, and functional.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> looks really nice, and functional.



So was the midnight cutie I picked up - simple, inexpensive, and removeable! ..........well maybe not inexpensive, but she did hold my beer.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

PontiacJim said:


> So was the midnight cutie I picked up - simple, inexpensive, and removeable! ..........well maybe not inexpensive, but she did hold my beer.


🍻


----------

